# Difference between seaweed and kelp



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Anyone know the difference between these and the effect each has one one's lawn? I have only found information about the difference between these two when it comes to bodily supplements, so I figure there must be a difference for lawn fertilizers as well.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Kelp is an individual plant in deeper waters - Tree on a forest
Seaweed is all plants and Alge, Seamoss that usually in shallow water - shrubs, hedges and bushes

Composed of nearly 70 minerals, kelp is an excellent source of two major plant growth hormones: cytokinins and auxins. It's these nutrients that protect your lawn and help it recover. It is essential to plant cell division and root formation during active growth

Increases root growth in turf
Improves overall appearance in colour, turf density, and hardiness
Enhances natural resistance to stresses such as disease, drought, and insect pressures
Increases nutrient levels and uptake in plants
Promotes seed development
Increases plant carbohydrate production, which enhances grass root and blade development
Increases photosynthesis and chlorophyll production


----------

